# Mock Draft #1



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Mock Draft #1

As things stand right now, we _should_ get the 6th and 36th picks. Let's assume everybody's available except for Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose. Please make both our 1st and 2nd round picks (reasonably. Ex: No O.J. Mayo miraculously falling to #36) and justify your choice.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

1st: OJ Mayo (Save Us Y2OJ!)
2nd: Trade away to washington (with livingston) to complete a sign & trade for Arenas. DO NOT USE THIS PICK, WE ALWAYS WASTE IT.

2nd round picks since 2000:
2000: *Marko Jaric* (best 2nd rounder we've ever picked! Still in NBA!!)
2001: *no pick*, WOO! (our 1st was traded for Elton Brand, good karma?)
2002: *Mario Kasun* (junk pick, traded to orlando for nothing)
2003: *Sofoklis Schortsianitis* (junk pick so far, will he ever come over?)
2004: *Lionel Chalmers* (junk pick, half the posters here are better than this guy)
2005: *Daniel Ewing* (junk pick, he was ok, but helped ruin our one chance at WCF)
2006(a): *Paul Davis* (junk pick, big slow scrub)
2006(b): *Guillermo Diaz* (junk pick, overseas 1 year, waived, then 10-day, waived)
2007: *Jared Jordan* (junk pick, traded for cash/Dan Dickau)


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

1st: Jerryd Bayless-PG(Arizona) This kid is the closet were going to get to having an Arenas. Plays almost exactly like him. A combo guard who can play point if need. But he would fit ideal in the backcourt next to Livingston(if he is re-sign and healthy). He has range on his shot, but also gets to the FT line alot. Can provide us with the dribble penetration and playmaking ability that we need from the backcourt.

2nd: Joey Dorsey-F(Memphis) Big and athlethic big man who is a good shot blocker and rebounder, who will provide frontcourt depth behind EB and Kaman. A bit undersized but plays bigger than 6'9.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Of course it depends on who comes out/stays in school. Assuming the pick isn't traded, I'd look for a guy like Jerryd Bayless or Eric Gordon with the first pick, maybe even Chase Budinger or DJ Augustin/Ty Lawson if they come out. I'd prefer to trade down though to be honest and get a Darrell Arthur/Kevin Love to replace Brand when he leaves this summer or soon after and play next to Thornton, or one of those last three guys I mentioned that probably aren't worth the 6th pick. Second rounders are usually crap shoots anyway, so I'll just list some guys I like that could be available and may fit in well with the Clippers. Richard Hendrix from Alabama, Joey Dorsey, DJ White, James Gist. Sasha Kahn may be worth a look out of Kansas, but he's not going to get drafted, I'd give him a look at camp though. He's still pretty raw. I don't know if he'll come out or where teams would be willing to start taking him, but Bill Walker is still a big time prospect in my book. He can still be a very good pro, and I'd like to draft him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pending on the list NBAdraft.net has of players entering? Here's what I'd do:

With the 6th pick..we take Eric Gordon from the University of Indiana.
With the 36th selection..we take Ryan Anderson from California[if not him, then Dorsey from Memphis]. 

Offseason Moves: Elton picks up PO...Sofo is brought over..Vitally Potapenko signed for LLE..Maggette S&T to Cleveland for Eric Snow[Expiring] & Rights to Kyle Weaver[19th overall] & Anton Ponkrashov[48th overall, stays in Russia] and 2009 2nd Round Pick.

2008/09 Roster:
PG: Brevin Knight[2 Mil] | Eric Snow[8 Mil] | Shaun Livingston[5 Mil]
SG: Eric Gordon[3 Mil] | Cuttino Mobley[9 Mil] | Kyle Weaver[2 Mil]
SF: Al Thornton[2 Mil] | Tim Thomas[6 Mil]
PF: Elton Brand[16 Mil] | Ryan Anderson[or Dorsey][1.5 Mil] | Sofoklis[1 Mil]
CE: Chris Kaman [9.5 Mil]| Vitaly Potapenko[2.5 Mil]

Roughly 67 Million committed in salary with 31 Mil in expirings. Have our own 09 pick, possibly Minny's and Cleveland + our own 2nd rounders. Might not be the dream offseason, but I won't mind it. 

If not Weaver..then Collison at #19 if he's available or Westbrook.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Pending on the list NBAdraft.net has of players entering? Here's what I'd do:
> 
> With the 6th pick..we take Eric Gordon from the University of Indiana.
> With the 36th selection..we take Ryan Anderson from California[if not him, then Dorsey from Memphis].
> ...


Wow, you have quite of an imagination! Westbrook and Anderson are coming out?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

totally forgot about minny's pick. Will that be unprotected next year?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Wow, you have quite of an imagination! Westbrook and Anderson are coming out?


I doubt both Westbrook AND Collison stay, so one will come out I think and Anderson I'm not sure about. He's NBA ready in my opinion, at least his offensive game, but he might want to stay. 

Why I think one of Russell or Darren will come out is that UCLA's bringing in Jrue Holiday & Malcolm Lee at the Guard positions and having Stanback as well will cluster everything.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

first round pick: Mayo.
If hes gone, Budinger if after workouts hes projected top 12 (even if 6 is a reach). If budinger is not projected top 10, trade down if possible for new jersey's two picks plus someone else, and pick up budinger and a big, perhaps Love, Hibbert, or another.

Second rond pick: any euro, any position. Or any non college guy...perhaps jawai from australia.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

1st: Sign and trade for Arenas
2nd: Along with first pick, s&T for arenas.

If we can just get Arenas and everyone healthy...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

After watching Kansas and Texas play in the Big 12 championship game today, I would love to some how get DJ Austingine, Brandon Rush and Mario Chalmers. Maybe trade our 6th pick for both of Jersey's first round picks and take DJ and Rush in the first round and grab Chalmers(if he declares) with our 2nd round pick. All three can shoot lights out and all of them step up in the clutch. 

DJ would be our pg of the future, Rush would be the pure 2 guard that we need off the bench and Chalmers can be a rich man's Duhon with just as good as defense, more athleticism and a better stroke. He had 30 points today and hit 8 0f 12 from three. 

But now that I think about his stock just went throw the roof with his play today and he'll probably be a 1st round pick now.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> After watching Kansas and Texas play in the Big 12 championship game today, I would love to some how get DJ Austingine, Brandon Rush and Mario Chalmers. Maybe trade our 6th pick for both of Jersey's first round picks and take DJ and Rush in the first round and grab Chalmers(if he declares) with our 2nd round pick. All three can shoot lights out and all of them step up in the clutch.
> 
> DJ would be our pg of the future, Rush would be the pure 2 guard that we need off the bench and Chalmers can be a rich man's Duhon with just as good as defense, more athleticism and a better stroke. He had 30 points today and hit 8 0f 12 from three.
> 
> But now that I think about his stock just went throw the roof with his play today and he'll probably be a 1st round pick now.


Sorry dude, but i want no part of any guys named Chalmers in the 2nd round


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Sorry dude, but i want no part of any guys named Chalmers in the 2nd round


I concur... let's just trade our picks for Arenas.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

leidout said:


> Sorry dude, but i want no part of any guys named Chalmers in the 2nd round


LOL, yea i feel ya, Lionel Chalmers was garbage, but this Chalmers can actually ball. He's the lead guard on a #1 seed championship caliber team and was a McDonald's All-American out of HS, not some nobody playing on a mid-major team that only got drafted b/c the Clippers took him.

On Sunday he had 30 points and made 8 three pointers against DJ Augustine, one of the best PGs in the nation. 

And Arsenal, we ain't gettin Arenas. He ain't goin nowhere. He'll take the max with the Wizards and the Wizards will be more than happy to give it to him. But I'm hope I'm wrong b/c I want Arenas as much as you do, but business-wise it wouldn't work unless both Maggette and EB leave, which is doubtful and the Wizards ain't takin back Mobley, Thomas or even a S&T Maggette.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

O.K., keep them coming, but here's mine:

1st Round: PG/SG Eric Gordon from Indiana
2nd Round: SG Courtney Lee from Western Kentucky

I like Gordon a lot. He's really smart and a great shooter, as well as defender. He's kind of a tweener, and would probably be asked to play PG in the pros, but I think he could make the switch a lot easier than most.

Lee could be a steal in the 2nd round. I think he could be a productive scorer if we give him the chance. 2nd round picks are always a gamble though, and most from 2008 won't make their teams anyway, so a gamble is worth the risk.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

call me crazy, but i'd rather take westbrook or mayo over gordon...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

what does tweener mean... maybe i've been away from basketball a little too long but i see this on bbb.net all the time now


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> what does tweener mean... maybe i've been away from basketball a little too long but i see this on bbb.net all the time now




i think it can mean two things...

1st definition: a player who can play a bit of both overlapping positions; ex: jason terry : a player who can run the point and also play off the ball as a two...

2nd definition: a player who doesn't really fit at one position... ex: michael beasley : a player who is too small for the 4, but doesn't have the handles to play the 3...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> LOL, yea i feel ya, Lionel Chalmers was garbage, but this Chalmers can actually ball. He's the lead guard on a #1 seed championship caliber team and was a McDonald's All-American out of HS, not some nobody playing on a mid-major team that only got drafted b/c the Clippers took him.
> 
> On Sunday he had 30 points and made 8 three pointers against DJ Augustine, one of the best PGs in the nation.


Damn, i was starting to like the idea of Chalmers in the 2nd round idea until tonight, i'm pretty sure his performance in the championship game just killed any chance of us grabbing him in the 2nd round now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Damn, i was starting to like the idea of Chalmers in the 2nd round idea until tonight, i'm pretty sure his performance in the championship game just killed any chance of us grabbing him in the 2nd round now.


I don't, well, I can see the Spurs taking him, but that'd be basically it late in the first. I still think we should try to get him and Arthur next season if both declare. Solid players


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

leidout said:


> Damn, i was starting to like the idea of Chalmers in the 2nd round idea until tonight, i'm pretty sure his performance in the championship game just killed any chance of us grabbing him in the 2nd round now.


I told you man, Chalmers can ball. I love how he plays, great shooter, clutch player and gets steals like its nothin.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I am not sold on Westbrook. He needs to find a consistent jumper. It would be best for him to stay at least another year.


----------

